# Best INEXPENSIVE vacuum for cat hair!!



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

I know all about the Dyson and Meile's but I can't afford that. I'm looking for something less expensive that is good at picking up all the cat hair. HELP!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a Eureka Power Plus. My old vacuum just wasn't picking up any hair and I saw this and figured why not. It was on a Thanksgiving sale for $37 at Walmart. I think it's about $50 regular price. I was so surprised when I used it. And SO grossed out. I had to empty the canister 3 times while vacuuming the downstairs! That was 2 years ago and it still works great! It gets all the hair off the carpet. It's no Dyson, but it works for me!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I had a Eureka too a bagless one and it lasted almost 4 years and did the best job of any vac I've had before my dyson.


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I have a Bissell "momentum", with a no bag plastic canister and a special "pet turbo brush" accessory (very efficient on the couch, but very noisy too), and it works really well. We have new carpeting and I used to vaccum every day when we first moved in, I would throw away a whole canister each time! It is great to get cat hair and litter specks out of the carpets, and it cost us about $100 at best buy.


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, the Bissell got rave reviews!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

FionasMom said:


> Wow, the Bissell got rave reviews!


I am very happy with it, and I have two cats (and five at the moment with my fosters). It really does pick up the air even from deep carpets. 

A friend of mine tried to go cheap and bought one of the cheapest at Best Buy for about $40, but he did not pick the right one and it died in only a month - granted, his place was covered in cat hair, but still, you would expect a new appliance to last longer than that!

The Bissell we got was among the middle-priced ones. Not cheap, but definitely more affordable than the Dyson 8O


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

We have a Roomba at my house and you would be surprised how much it picks up and how quiet it is. Just turn it on and let it do its thing. only complaint is the small collection bin, you have to empty it out after about 5 minutes of use. My cats are not afraid of it like they are my upright vaccuum


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

How much are Roombas?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

low end about $175 up to 400-500. mine was about $279, believe me it works as good my hoover dimension upright and it doesnt terrify the cats


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

That's way out of my price range for a vacuum. I think I'm sold on the Momentum!!


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Nini said:


> FionasMom said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the Bissell got rave reviews!
> ...


Is the Bissell PowerTrak Cyclonic Bagless Upright Vacuum the same as the Momentum? They look exactly alike just different colors. This one is sold at Walmart. 








[/img]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

harry said:


> low end about $175 up to 400-500.


For that much money, it had better have dinner ready on the table for me when I get home.


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

marie73 said:


> harry said:
> 
> 
> > low end about $175 up to 400-500.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 

I know that's right!!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

FionasMom said:


> Is the Bissell PowerTrak Cyclonic Bagless Upright Vacuum the same as the Momentum? They look exactly alike just different colors. This one is sold at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I do have a picture of my vaccuum cleaner, because in Europe the upright vaccuums are very rare, we have the small kind that you drag behind you, so I wanted to show my Mom the monster (seriously, it's huge!):

















They look pretty similar, maybe technical features are different? Mine is 12amps, has a pet turbo brush and a regular brush attachment, and a big plastic canister. How much is the one at Walmart?


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I do have a picture of my vaccuum cleaner, because in Europe the upright vaccuums are very rare, we have the small kind that you drag behind you, so I wanted to show my Mom the monster (seriously, it's huge!):

















They look pretty similar, maybe technical features are different? Mine is 12amps, has a pet turbo brush and a regular brush attachment, and a big plastic canister. How much is the one at Walmart?[/quote]

$89.67 Walmart









$99 Amazon.com










I can't see the pics you posted. I will look when I get off work.


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

I hear this is a good one too. Supposedly it's modeled after the Dyson. 

$168.44 Walmart Hoover Mach 5


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Do not buy anything Hoover! Hoover isn't a hoover anymore. So unless you don't mind getting a dirt devil, don't buy the hoover. 

I just got the low down not that long ago. My hoover floormate wasn't working so when I took it apart i realized the squeegie thingy needed to be replaced. I ordered the part on Hoover.com. After 3 weeks i put in a call and found out from their customer service rep that hoover was just bought out by dirt devil and all the orders were on back order and they didn't know when they'd have the part, yada, yada. I decided to be patient but after 7 weeks I went through this big order having to call a special accounting number to get my whopping $11 credited to me. 

I had to go to the actual "Hoover" store in my area where they had it in stock and i found out that dirt devil bought hoover because their name was not as respected as hoover is and that they really couldn't market a vacuum for more than $150 or so, so they bought the hoover name but they will be making all the hoovers now and just selling them for hoover prices with a hoover sticker!


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the info. It had good reviews as well.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

FionasMom said:


> Wow, thanks for the info. It had good reviews as well.


This is pretty recent, so maybe hoover made those before the buy out? I wouldn't risk it though. Not that dirt devil is the worst, but i dont' want to pay a hoover price for one!


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, now I can see your vac. They all look alike just different colors.


----------

